# ktown Chronicles  Hyung



## Brian Jones (Dec 23, 2008)

Has anyoen seen this short film "Hyung"  I just saw this on line Saturday.   I was wondering what some you thought?  I was impressed they got Mickey Rourke to be in what amounts to a "short film."

Brian Jones


----------



## mystic warrior (Dec 24, 2008)

Its really not bad considering it is based on hwa rang do teachings.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 1, 2009)

Thought I would bump this up.  I'm surprised no one expressed any interest in discussing this, pro or con.


----------



## shesulsa (May 1, 2009)

Where is it available?


----------



## Brian Jones (May 3, 2009)

It may be on youtube.  But if you just search for hyung or K-town Chronicles, it should take you directly to the website. You can down load the whole thing for free.


----------



## WMKS Shogun (May 28, 2009)

I think my thing with it was that at first glance it felt devoid of morals. I would have figured that with them trying to promote some of the tenets of Hwarang Do along with the movie. They talked about the concept of brotherhood and duty to look out for one's juniors, but I would have thought that would include not getting into the fights in the first place. 
    Still, the fights were well done, and I rather enjoyed the variety of techniques.  From that standpoint it was entertaining and skillful.


----------



## miguksaram (May 28, 2009)

Reminds me of the movie Ninja Turf with Simon Rhee.  He and his brother made that movie which had no "moral" value.  They over heard one of their students mentioning how it didn't give a good outlook on martial arts... after that they made Best of the Best to show more positive things about martial arts.  Perhaps Lee will need to learn from this movie when making the next.


----------

